# Capsule game feeders - Anyone with experience?



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

The prior thread on new system to eliminate problems with ***** etc prompted me to post this thread. I am curious if anyone has any realtime experience with the new Capsule Game Feeders? www.capsulegamefeeders.com 
This won't solve the problem of cows, goats, etc but it does claim to solve the problem with *****. I have been looking at them and they are quite interesting and quite expensive. I am curious if the augers and motors hold up over time. They do use a larger motor and battery system than the standard feeder which raises the question of whether or not they are reliable and if the solar panels are actually capable of keeping them functioning. I am also curious about whether or not moisture via rain gets through the top where the feed comes out? Also, we all know that protein and corn (even the cleanest corn) creates alot of dust over time. If the corn/protein are being brought up from the bottom (the feed is actually funnelled down to the bottom so that the auger can raise it up to the top via a tube surrounding the auger), what happens to all of this dust? Over time, if it isn't cleaned out, does it effect the operation of the auger. Doesn't look like it would be difficult to clean it out but still want an answer to the question. Also, if you happen to get some feed that isn't clean and a big chunk makes its way to the auger, what happens? Does the system shut down? Will a clogged auger cause the motor to burn up?

Anyway, they look very interesting, the waist high loading port would solve a ton of issues regarding climbing ladders, loading, etc etc. Plus, if it truly solves the **** problem (which I believe it does) then that is a big plus as well. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I have scene them at stores and at the TTHA show. I really like the idea and design. I'm not sure how they hold up, but they seem pretty cool.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks interesting and expensive at over a grand but it might work. I would contact the manufacturer at the link you provided with your questions and let us know what they say.

TH


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks good to me, just have a hard time with new ideas.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Feeder*

I bet that solar panel will not last long. Otherwise, looks like a neat solution to several issues. I think I will give it a few years and see how they hold up.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Go on Texasbowhunter.com and ask the same question there were about 8 people who use them there and really like them alot with no issues from what I read.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

For those of you who go to the texasbowhunter site and come across the post for this feeder where one of the guys who works for company is trying to sell them without paying for advertising - let me be real clear - I do not work for that company or any of its distributors. I am actually interested in buying one and want to know if they work. That poor guy got killed over on that site. You can search my name if you like and see that I have been a member for a long time and post up alot on the bluewater board and hunting board. Anyway, just wanted to pass that along. If you have the time, go read through that post. It is funny.

I did call the manufacturer, as one suggested, and they obviously answered all my questions and were prepared to answer my questions in a positive fashion (as I expected they would) since they are trying to sell them.

Regarding dust accumulation, they have had no complaints at all from any customers regarding dust accumulation. According to Tyler, the guy I spoke with, I am the first person to ask that question. He said that if dust accumulation was to get bad for some reason then it is very easy to remove the main compartment when the feeder is empty and to simply dump out the bottom. He doesn't think this is an issue at all. Guess that one makes sense to me.

Regarding dirty corn or clumps of protein, again, noone has complained to them yet about this issue. The design of the tube which fits around the auger is about a quarter of an inch or so wider than the auger which allows "wiggle" room for the large parts to simply fall back to the bottom or get churned up in the process. Simply put, it hasn't been a problem. I am still a bit skeptical about this one.

Regarding water through the inlet at the top of the feeder. Water can get in the feeder if it is wind blown. Simple rain isn't enough, with the way it is designed, to allow water to get in the feeder. They have had no complaints about water getting in the feeder and causing problems. I am still skeptical about this one as well.

He did say that they are in the process of providing larger solar panels that what is currently available (these will be available in about a month) since some people like to run their feeders for extended amounts of time and that has caused issues with the current abillity to keep the batteries charged. The feeders are designed to be run for approximately six seconds twice a day. Some folks apparently like to run theirs in excess of twelve seconds twice a day and they are currently resolving this issue with the design of a larger solar panel. Answer seemed plausible to me.

Anyway, thought I would pass that along.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

What's wrong w/Lamco feeders? No problems w/***** spinning plate and/or stealing corn. Been around a lot longer and a lot less parts to break down. Cheaper too.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> What's wrong w/Lamco feeders? No problems w/***** spinning plate and/or stealing corn. Been around a lot longer and a lot less parts to break down. Cheaper too.


Actually the ***** have been tearing our Lamco varmint proof feeders up. They stick their little paws through the two slots on the side and rip apart the wires that go to the motor. I called Lamco and they told me they made some changes on the new ones. They made some pieces for me to add to the sides for free and so far it's kept them out. Overall a very good product that comes with good customer service.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cynoscion, Lamco makes a great feeder you might want to start a thread about them.

Capsule Game Feeders may be onto something with their design. The only downside I see from looking at the pictures could be from tree rats chewing holes in them.

TH


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I have no problems with Lamco feeders. In fact, we own twelve of them. However, we only have a couple of their higher end varmint proof feeders and opted for the 500lb economy feeders for the remainder. We had the same problem as was previously described with their varmint proof feeders with the ***** sticking their paws in and ripping out the wires. We were given some additional panels to place over the slots and this has resolved the **** issue but it also seriously effects the feeders ability to sling corn. Now, the majority of the corn simply drops straight to the ground. Their 500 lb. economy feeders with the extra large varmint cages are excellent products and you can search on this forum where I recommend them often. No problems at all with Lamco, just always looking for something new and better. The real advantage to the capsule feeder seems to be the waist high loading level, no more climbing ladders (even if it is a short ladder like the Lamco's).


----------

